# Vaughan Williams: A Pastoral Symphony; Symphony No. 4



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Andrew Manze / Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: A Pastoral Symphony; Symphony No. 4

Release Date March 24, 2017
Duration01:08:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateMay 5, 2016 - May 7, 2016
Recording Location
Liverpool Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool, United Kingdom


----------

